# Antonio Vivaldi - Cello Concerto in D Major (RV 403)



## C95 (Feb 6, 2017)




----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Nice, do we have to guess who's playing?


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Not something I would ever wish to hear again. But thanks for posting it.


----------



## C95 (Feb 6, 2017)

Pugg said:


> Nice, do we have to guess who's playing?


Sadly, I had to hide the performer's name due to copyright on Youtube. But the name is: Enrico Dindo

I will be uploading more later.


----------



## pcnog11 (Nov 14, 2016)

Does it only have 2 movements?


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

I still don't understand this topic .


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

C95 said:


> Sadly, I had to hide the performer's name due to copyright on Youtube.


Now there's a clever way to get past the copyright problem. Not that they enforce it much on YouTube. You can get almost any music you want there nowadays. I think most musicians and composers are beginning to understand that the copyright genie is out of the bottle now, whether we like it or not.


----------



## gardibolt (May 22, 2015)

I've been working through the late lamented Naive label's Vivaldi Edition and have really been impressed by his range and his inventiveness. He is grossly underestimated by people that hear The Four Seasons over and over and think that's all he wrote. He really needed a Mendelssohn championing him like Bach had.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

An excellent piece of music by the great Vivaldi. Thank you for posting. We need more posts like this.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

ArtMusic said:


> An excellent piece of music by the great Vivaldi. Thank you for posting. We need more posts like this.


I do think we all agree on that but what is the idea behind this thread?


----------

